

What STEM shortage? Electrical engineering lost 35,000 jobs last year - GabrielF00
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9245494/What_STEM_shortage_Electrical_engineering_lost_35_000_jobs_last_year

======
kb9jzp
Despite an expanding use of electronics in products, the number of people
working as electrical engineers in U.S. declined by 10.4% last year.

The decline amounted to a loss of 35,000 jobs and increased the unemployment
rate for electrical engineers from 3.4% in 2012 to 4.8% last year, an
unusually high rate of job losses for this occupation.

